# Kaufberatung



## angwedh (1. Juli 2008)

Hi Leuts
Also ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte einen ersten Schritt in die Fotografie wagen. Das heisst, ich brauche eine gute "Anfängerkamera" die ich aber nicht bereits nach einem Jahr wieder verkaufen muss weil sie meinen Anforderungen nicht mehr gewachsen ist. Auf der andern Seite bin ich Student und habe deshalb nicht gerade den lockersten Geldbeutel... 
Mein Problem ist jetzt aber dass ich überhabt keine Ahnung habe, auf was man achten muss, welche Marke, etc. etc...

Ich möchte sicher die Bilder mit Photoshop weiterverarbeiten/nachbearbeiten, deshalb sollte sie in RAW speichern. Weiter werde ich viele Nahaufnahmen von Tieren machen wollen (zum Teil auch Kleintiere wie Frösche oder Insekten) aber auch Portraits und Landschaftsbilder. Einfach gesagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer "Allrounderkamera". Auch kann sie erst in einem Monat oder noch etwas später auf den Markt kommen, denn ich bin in den nächsten Woche selten zuhause...

Könnt ihr mir helfen und Tipps geben?

Ah und schon der erste Nachtrag: Kennt ihr ein Buch in dem von Grundauf die Grundlagen der Fotografie erklärt wird und alle Bereiche einwenig abdeckt?

fg
angwedh


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nicht direkt helfen, aber ich stelle mal n paar Infos rein.

1. Eine DSLR sollte es sein, und der Unterschied zu einer Kompakten ist himmelweit. Allein das Spielen mit den Blenden ( Tiefenschärfe ) und die niedrigen Rauschwerte bei hohen ISO-Zahlen disqualifizieren die Kleinen. Ausserdem fühlt man sich mit einer DSLR doch ein wenig professioneller  Ganz zu schweigen vom RAW-Format.

2. Im Moment scheinen die älteren Modelle rausgeworfen zu werden. Die Preise sind unglaublich.

*Canon 400D* mit Zoom-Objektiv 18-55 - *444 Euro* - vor 2 Wochen bei S*tu*n oder MM
Links zum Lesen - Test und Beschreibung - Forenbeiträge

*Olympus E410* mit Zoom 14-42 - *299 Euro* - Heute (04.07.) bei Sat*rn
Links zum Lesen - Test - Forenmeinungen

Mit beiden DSLRs kann man nichts falsch machen, für den Anfang. Aufs Jahr gerechnet ( ausgehend, dass sie Deinen Anforderungen irgendwann nicht mehr gerecht wird ) sind das läppische 25-35 Euro / Monat plus Restverkaufswert. Das ist für ein schickes Hobby absolut OK.

Achja, es ist logisch, dass in Fachforen ( Links ) auf hohem Niveau gejammert wird, man sollte sich nicht alles zu Herzen nehmen, was dort beanstandet wird.

Noch ein Link Vergleich Olympus E410 zur Canon 400D

mfg chmee

Ach, Heise hat gerade das c't Special Digitale Fotografie in die Läden gebracht, mal reinschauen ?


----------



## angwedh (4. Juli 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort, hatte schon beführchtet es schreibt keiner...

Ohne deinen Beitrag gelesen zu haben habe ich mir heute das c't Special Digitale Fotografie gekauft, zufälle gibts

Ich werde mal schauen, zuerst gehe ich jetzt mal in die Ferien! Eine Ältere würde sicher reichen, zumindest für den Anfang bis ich einwenig in diese Kunst mich eingelebt habe!

lg
angwedh


----------



## chmee (4. Juli 2008)

Oh, das mit den "Älteren" war nicht als Abwertung gedacht, ich gedenke auch in den nächsten Wochen so eine zu holen.
Was soll dieses "Ich-brauche-das-Neueste"-Denken. Beim Fotografieren hilft es jedenfalls nicht.

Achja, in meine nähere Betrachtung sind auch die Fuji Finepix S DSLRs gerückt, preiswert und werden von der Qualität hoch gelobt.
http://www.fujifilm-digital.de/ - Habe gerade nachgeschaut, doch ich meinte die Fujis, es sind preiswerte Alternativen, die aufgrund ihres Rauschverhaltens so beliebt sind, aber bei den Preisen der Einsteiger-DSLRs fallen diese Kompakt-Pseudo-DSLRs raus - bei mir jedenfalls.
zB http://www.letsgodigital.org/de/camera/review/132/page_1.html

mfg chmee


----------



## angwedh (4. Juli 2008)

Ah ich auch überhaupt nicht! Vorallem bin ich der Meinung das man alls Neueinsteiger/Anfänger eh nie das neuste/beste/teuerste braucht, im gegenteil, zuerst muss man seine Fähigkeiten verbesseren und erst wenn die "perfekt" sind kann man um wirklich alles herauszuholen was es herauszuholen gibt in die höhere Preisklasse gehen (beispiel bei mir 3DSoftware, ich habe mit Blender begonnen...)

lg


----------



## akrite (4. Juli 2008)

irgendwie fehlt mir hier noch der Hinweis, wie locker Dein Geldbeutel überhaupt ist. Grundsätzlich tendiere ich auch zu den DSLR (bei mir ne EOS 400D) obwohl ich noch ne IXUS 75 habe, bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden . Natürlich braucht man irgendwann ein vernünftiges SuperZoom (z.B. 28-300) mit einer vernünftig großen Blende, damit einem das Licht keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
Vielleicht hilft Dir ja ein Blick auf  Digitalkamera.de dort kannst Du in der Suche verschiedene Parameter eingeben und Dich dann durch die Ergebnisse wühlen ;-)


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

also, ich bin gar nicht so, ob es denn zwingend für den Anfang eine DSLR sein muss  !!

Ich selbst besitze seit einiger Zeit die wirklich sehr gute Bridge-Kamera Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FZ50. Habe sie sehr günstig (und fast neuwertig) bei eBay für knapp 300 EUR ersteigert!

Sie deckt sicher so ziemlich alle genannten Anforderungen ab - und man muss sich nicht gleich mit dem vollen Spiegelreflex-Thema auseinander setzen !!

Zudem hat sie bspw. einen ausklappbaren Monitor, was wohl die meisten DSLR's der günstigen Einsteigerklasse eben nicht bieten!!

Weitere Infos hierzu (und zu vielen weiteren Kameras) findest Du bspw. unter:
http://www.chip.de/bestenlisten/Bestenliste-Digitalkamera--index/index/id/546/findAll/0

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## akrite (9. Juli 2008)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> also, ich bin gar nicht so, ob es denn zwingend für den Anfang eine DSLR sein muss  !!


....wenn ich mir das Spektrum angucke, was er alles fotografieren will, braucht er verschiedene Objektive und da sind wir schon bei DSLR


----------



## vfl_freak (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Andreas,

das sehe ich nicht ganz so  :suspekt: :
alles dass, was er schrieb, kannst Du mit der genannten FZ50 locker erschlagen!!

-  RAW-Daten macht sie 
-  Nahaufnahmen sind durch den Makromode kein Problem (habe ich selbst schon gemacht)
-  das Leica(!!)-Objektiv von 35-420 mm (KB) reicht auch für alle genannten Zwecke aus

Ok, die extremeren WW fehlen ein wenig - aber für den Anfang und bei knappem Geldbeutel .....
An den etwas gleich teuren SR-Gehäusen ist mir dann einfach zu wenig dran (wie der erwähnte klappbare Monitor bspw. gerade bei Makroaufnahmen oder pfiffige Funktionstasten zur schnellen Auswahl des AF-Mode oder Belichtungsmessung) 

Und die weiteren Objektive kosten dann ja auch 'ne Menge (zumindest die Guten) 
Aus genau diesen Gründen habe ich mich für die Bridgekamera entschieden, die von der Bildqualität her locker mithält 

Und weniger schleppen musst Du ja auch noch ... 

Nix für ungut!
tschüss
Klaus


----------



## kolath (16. Juli 2008)

Meine Meinung ist, dass man gerade am Anfang sich gut überlegen sollte, welche kamera man kauft. sollte ich jemals kaufberatung machen, würde ich in jedem fall auf einen der grossen hersteller setzen. Canon, Nikon oder Sony (weil die Minolta übernommen haben)... da hat man dann eine grosse auswahl an objektiven und bleibt flexibel. welches model es sein darf, hängt von den zu fotografierten motiven und letzten endes vom geldbeutel ab.

wenn man einen der kleineren hersteller nimmt, dann zahlt man meistens langfristig drauf, weil man dann auch bei dem zubehör von denen abhängig ist und dieses im schnitt teurer ist als bei den grossen.


----------



## akrite (16. Juli 2008)

zum Thema große Hersteller und Kompakt/DSLR : Ich mache gerade eher unfreiwillig einen Test damit, weil meine IXUS 75, 2 Tage vor Ablauf der 6 Monate ab Kaufdatum, beschlossen hat das Objektiv nicht mehr einfahren zu wollen. Der Mann von Photo Dose sagt: ungefähr 150-180 Euro die Rep. - kann ja wohl nicht sein bei einem Kaufpreis von 199,- inkl. Zubehör !
Die Kamera wurde immer in der Canon-eigenen Gürteltasche transportiert und nicht mit an den Strand oder ähnlich sandige Plätze mitgenommen.


----------



## kreiter (18. Juli 2008)

Nikon D300, wenn es billiger sein soll D200 Unteschied ist aber wie Tag und Nacht.
Das wirst du nie bereuen, asser du wirst irgendwann zu Vollprofi und sowas wie D3X haben willst, aber auch selbst dann kannst du deine Optik behalten und nur anderen Body kaufen.
Gruß
Wenn es dir zu teuer ist sparre lieber noch bisschen


----------

